# What is the avg operating temp of Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600?



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

Under normal conditions, what is the acceptable operating temperature or temperature range (in celsius if possible) for the Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz 2 x 4MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Quad-Core Processor?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the low 30'sc


----------

